# Table saw sled with dust collection



## difalkner (Mar 11, 2013)

There's really nothing new here but since I just built this I thought I'd post it. I have needed a table saw sled for some time but just kept putting it off, however, I have an ongoing project that is going to require I have one for many repetitive angled and beveled cuts so it was time to build it. One thing I hate about using my table saw is all the dust that flies back at me and covers me in dust but right now I don't really want to build an overhead dust collection system. So since I'll be using this sled often I figured why not build in a little dust control - right!

I already had the piece of Birch plywood from dismantling a shelf unit I build about 30 years ago so with a couple of 2×4's and some Maple for runners I had all the makings. Since I just finished building the CNC router and had some 1/2" MDF on hand so it just made sense to cut the dust collection parts on the CNC. I've only made one cut with the sled but it kept about 95% of the dust off of me so that's a good thing! Some of it still went in the air but I didn't have to wear it! LOL!

There are some other fixtures that will mount to the sled but those aren't ready yet. I'll post photos when I get that completed.

Parts on the CNC - 









Sled -


----------



## Wondermutt (Jan 21, 2016)

While it might be a PITA, you can put a piece of lexan/plex from your existing port and run it across the top of your sled to the other side of your sled following your kerf line. I am not sure how tall your pieces will be that will be crosscut, but it appears if you do the top piece of plex, you might be able to crosscut something as tall as 2 -4" depending on how you configure it.

What I did was installed a floor sweep port attached to the dust collector to the right side of the sled by means of a clamp set. This does limit the length of the crosscut, but I have had a nice reduction of dust.

Its not perfect, and I am going to be installing a top mounted port as 90% of my crosscuts fit within the surface area of my sleds.

Hope that helps

WM


----------



## difalkner (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks, WM. Great minds and all that but I do plan to add that soon. I need to get the other fixtures in place and the work piece to see how I need to shape/size the piece that goes across the sled. I've cut enough with this setup now to know it does keep the majority of dust off of ME but there's still some airborne dust that slings off the blade - can't stop it but I certainly can make an effort to catch it!


----------

